# help with getting paid right



## sh3030 (Oct 16, 2009)

FO


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Oct 17, 2009)

The only high yield items I see worth your time are the pins extruding from the board and the CPU chips. Unfortunately the cpu chips look like the fiberboard low yield type.

Sheer or clip these pins off and any other item gold plated that is easily removed from all non metal parts. Use the gold stripping cell on lazersteves web-sight to strip these. The rest I would list on eBay. Dealing with the gold on your boards is a very up in the air item and not a lot of people can pull it off financially viably. List them at $0.99 and let the market decide what they are worth. Odds are they will pay too much, just get your shipping price down so it attracts more buyers.

The connectors, smash them up and see if you can expose the pins and only the pins to use in the gold stripping cell. The cell should only have metal pins with no other material as it relies on conductivity to work and plastic will hamper this.

Check out lazersteve's websight.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 17, 2009)

I concur with Lefty. There's not much there to pick over. How many pounds do you have? If it's not a ton or more than that further reinforces the consensus.


----------



## sh3030 (Oct 21, 2009)

how much value do you see in the green board that you can see on this message board, ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 21, 2009)

Weigh it and multiply that by about a buck, which is what you'd probably get for it from an electronics recycler.


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 4, 2009)

this is it? anyone else?


----------



## Chumbawamba (Nov 4, 2009)

You can't squeeze lemonaide out of a lemon.


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 5, 2009)

and what type of test did you run there....... hmmm..... 

and you are sure no more than $1 from a large recycler...... hmm....

not to point out the obvious, but you are wrong......


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 5, 2009)

If you want to determine the approximate gold content of your boards just calculate the area that is plated on each pin, then assume 0.5-1 um thick gold and multiply it by the number of pins and the density of gold. Then you should arrive at a decent approximation.
What's a fair price then depends on how much job it is to process it and the costs associated with that.

The easy way is just to put it on eBay and see where it ends. It seems that the sellers rarely get too little for their scrap.

/Göran


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks g_axelsson.


multiply by a dollar..... LOL.... i sell reg mboards for more than 2x that..... LOL

just trying to get a rough estimate... like is it a 3 a lb or a 10 a lb type ... know what i am saying?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 6, 2009)

to call somebody who did his estimate and try to help you a waste of time is showing that a bit of yellow colour on your pins effectivelly blackened your brain. he backed lefty who told you what to do or expect. if it is not what you think and clearly it isnt why do you asking if you already have answer. if you think that somebody is going to look on ten or so pictures and going to tell you how much are they worth check memebers section of forum there is no holy father or wizzard merlin signed up here. if you by any chance know how to squeeze lemonade out of lemon we will be happy to learn that process from you.

if you are going to follow gorans advice /btw he told you the same as lefty and chumba/ do your math right as you have to take into consideration year of manufacture, how long or often those pinslots were used and so on...

then be so kind and share your experiments and yields with others on this forum.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 6, 2009)

sh3030 said:


> thanks g_axelsson.
> 
> people like Chumba are a waste of time on these message boards.



Be it as it may, because you didn't find the answer you were looking for, i don't think Chumba was trying to be sassy.
Considering he has 93 posts and has put together several good sources of information and posted them here on the forum i would say he is a contributor. Your total is 13 posts with all questions and no contributions. Sometimes your post show impatience and now i see disrespect on that list. This is a free forum where people answer questions from the goodness of there heart trying to help others out. If it would make you feel better about the answers you receive then pay a professional to give you his unbiased opinion. I don't think alienating people is the real answer you’re looking for.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't really see anything that stands out as far as high grade goes. The wire wrap backplane in the first pic has tin plated pins on the back side, low grade. The second backplane looks good as the pins on back are plated, but with the plastic still on the card side, you can't tell if the pins are 100% plated. The backplane #3 is out of a StorageTek Powderhorn control unit. again, most of the pins are only 1/2 plated, low grade. The processors are low yield, fiber type. Around here, there $10.00 per pound. Next photo you have pins pulled from buss & tag connectors. Looking at the color of the pins, I'd say they are newer connectors. Not thick plated like the old IBM's were, low grade. Photo 6 shows connector pins for power supplies to connect to a backplane. Lot of plastic and silver-plated copper, low grade pins. Photo 7, again low grade buss & tag type connectors. Photo 8 is a black piece of plastic. Next is another power supply type of pin, lots of base metals, little gold, low grade. #10 looks to be ribbon wire jumpers. Little gold in them as just the tips are plated, low grade.

So to sum it up, I think the best stuff on the whole page would be the 2nd backplane. I would pull the plastic sockets off the pins and list the boards on e-bay. They will bring good money. Be sure to tell the weight of the board and the # of pins on each board. As far as the rest of the boards, throw them in with your motherboards and get your $2.40 a pound. The rest of the stuff (and we have no idea how much you have) might do well on e-bay as well, but I doubt it.


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Good points Patnor and Ralph,
I agree.

Mark


----------



## Palladium (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe this will help you. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=3033


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2009)

Great new's I found a mountain with rock in it, has gold in the rock, lots and lots of microfine gold.
I will be rich beyond belief :!: 
there is X amount of gold per pound of rock, and the spot price of gold is $$$, so I should get $$$ rich beyond my wildest dreams,for each pound of rock,
OH wow. surely my rock is worth a fortune and the mountain will make me rich.OH wait, it will take labor, materials and other things to get this gold out, gold fever, well this rock will look good around my garden, gold fever, tell me my rock is worth what iI want it to be.
I can't be wrong I have gold fever, well maybe I should just spend my time and work on the rock before I tackle the whole mountain and prove to myself that my rock is worth a fortune, (nobody else will agree with me it's worth a fortune), or I could just blame them because they don't agree with my Gold Fever. it may be worth as much as someone is willing to pay for my rock, wish someone would buy it. I keep tripping over it every time I go out to the garden. my gold fever rock worth $$$, 

for sale rock full of gold worth a fortune.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 7, 2009)

butcher said:


> for sale rock full of gold worth a fortune.




P.M. sent. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 7, 2009)

butcher Ill pay you 100 trillion dollars for that mountain. /the dollars are off zimbabwean currency/


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 7, 2009)

The boards have all been priced as high grade by buyers. We have been paid for these types in the past --- MUCH MUCH more that what your responses on here have been.

Your responses were golden!

No wonder some of you reside on here all day while we are getting paid (without having to mix the nasty chemicals ourselves) and you are giving incorrect data.

I guess this board wasn't what we were looking for.... LOL.

For those of you who responded sincerely I applaud you. For those of you just spouting off bs - you get what you deserve.

Everyone have a blessed weekend!


----------



## Palladium (Nov 7, 2009)

Ugh !

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out.

Have a blessed weekend friend.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 7, 2009)

in regards to your response
Sent: Sat Nov 07, 2009 9:07 pm 
From: sh3030 
To: Palladium 

you stated that "If it would make you feel better about the answers you receive then pay a professional to give you his unbiased opinion."

We are looking for someone that would be unbiased in there assessment of our materials. We cannot seem to find honest people in this industry. 

Do you have a contact...........?


Yeah, Good luck with that one friend. I have a list of contacts a mile long. 
Maybe i could sell you some being as how i have no income because i spend my days on here trying to help people who want information for free because my life is so depressing and i have no other goals in life.


ROLL TIDE !!!!!


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 

You a funny man Palladium! 8)


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2009)

people here do spend there time and go to alot of trouble doing it,
we cannot satisfy everyone, and honest answer's some may not like, we do not know everything an at times there may be some information not correct or incomplete, but for the most part you will not find more information on these subjects, and people so willing to see you succeed in your goal of refining, sorry if this forum is not what you were looking for, but if you are not just angry because we did not tell you what you wanted to hear, or know exactly what your rocks are worth by seeing a picture of them, and calm down you may find this a place for you, if not good luck on your search, hope all the answers you get in life are what you are looking for. you may find they are not always, and palladiums comment to watch out for that door is good advice, we are saftey concious, and don't wish nobody to get hurt.


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 7, 2009)

wow, someone starts stating incorrect data and assumptions and this is what happens.

I guess i will not point out the obvious anymore. 

your funny P !


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 7, 2009)

I want to know, if you have a buyer and they told you that the materials you have are high grade and paid you as such, why are you bothering with asking? I am not spouting off, just wanting to know your real reason? Since you obviously know what you have and have a buyer - this was all a big fat waste of time.

Jim


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 7, 2009)

Jim (or James)

The reason that I posted the question is because I feel that some of this material may have even higher value than the $5+ a lb in the past...... so...... obviously when we have thousands of pounds of these it makes sense to double check. 

Hope that answers your question.....


----------



## shyknee (Nov 7, 2009)

wow :lol: :x    :evil: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 8, 2009)

What soured everyone here, or set the stage for you sh, was your statement:
"people like Chumba are a waste of time on these message boards."

I think you should either apoligize and delete the post, or, just leave the forum. 

People here tend to look out for one another.


----------



## Oz (Nov 8, 2009)

If you are here to check to see if perhaps you are being shortchanged on the value of your material at $5 a pound (some have been shorted in the past) and just doing comparison shopping, I understand that. 

I have no reason to believe anyone here has tried to mislead you as to the value of your material based on their past experience. You wished to gain the expertise of those here for free (no problem there as all is given freely). We are a forum that has great strength by networking and helping each other, in this way we all benefit.

My only question would be that if you wished to be a productive member on this forum and feel you have superior knowledge as to where to sell such material as you have shown, why have you not just shared with others how they also can get such a price? There is certainly copious information here for free that would more than compensate you for your generosity. Even the most highly experienced and formally educated here admit to learning from this forum.

It seems a little unfair for you to tell people how wrong they are yet not show how you know better or who you are selling to. I think it is fair to say that if you can show others how to more than double the payouts they have been receiving for this type of scrap, they would be glad to eat humble pie in rather large doses.

Anything short of you showing why those who have tried to help you are wrong and showing us how you get paid so handsomely would lead me to come to one of 2 conclusions. Either you are here to only take and do not wish to reciprocate, or you have backed yourself into a corner claiming higher value and now have no graceful way to back out of your statements yet still save face.

Here is a wonderful opportunity (even if you may not realize it). Either say you were mistaken, or show us how those that tried to help you were mistaken. Either of those I believe would be well received here. 

Allowing this to degrade into an argument without facts serves no one well. The majority that has replied to you so far have a proven track record of trying to help others with the best information they have available to them. 

Being new here it remains to be seen if you wish to be a team player.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 8, 2009)

sh3030 said:


> We have been paid for these types in the past --- MUCH MUCH more that what your responses on here have been.



If you did not notice there is sort of economic crisis around globe. most of metal on your boards is copper and that fell down to half of the price we used to get in the past.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 8, 2009)

sh3030 said:


> and what type of test did you run there.



Have you had your material properly sampled and honestly assayed?

Do you have any real yield data or just a high opinion of your stuff?

If you have a buyer willing to pay you so much for these boards why not share your contact so that others here may benefit?




grammar edit


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 8, 2009)

sh3030 said:


> Jim (or James)
> 
> The reason that I posted the question is because I feel that some of this material may have even higher value than the $5+ a lb in the past...... so...... obviously when we have thousands of pounds of these it makes sense to double check.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.....




Please, Please, Please tell me who paid you 5 dollars a pound for that stuff. In fact, I have 3 gaylords full of backplanes, and over a 1000 pounds of gold connectors like yours. *I'd love to get $5.00 a pound for them. In fact, if you set me up with your buyer, I'll give you $1.00 for every pound I sell them at $5.00 a pound.
*

There, I put my money where my mouth is, will you do the same?


----------



## nickvc (Nov 8, 2009)

oz may i say that was put very well in very placatory language.Anyone who cares to learn, and be guided, when they cant follow or understand all the nuances of refining or evaluating the worth of precious metal sources could not find a better place to be.This forum is full of many hands on experts, some highly qualified and even more highly experienced; that give freely their time and advice, and not to listen or argue against their advice without reason or proof of why they are wrong is arrogant in the extreme.I,ve worked in this business 4 many years and wouldnt dream of argueing with the likes of harold v or gsp or you without setting out all the facts for all to see and giving the chance to prove me wrong. :!:


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 8, 2009)

silversaddle1,

good luck buddy!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 8, 2009)

sh3030 said:


> silversaddle1,
> 
> good luck buddy! I dont help asses.




Asses? I gave you an honest idea of what your stuff would grade out at, then offer you a $10,000.00 cut of a scrap gold deal, and you call me an ass? You Sir, are the ass, and all on this board will see you as that.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is an excerpt from a November 5th, 2009 escrap newsletter: 

*PWB prices making up lost ground*

October's price of $4.88 per pound was a stunning 8.0 percent improvement over September and leaped 36.7 percent over the year-earlier figure. October was the second best price in this decade, topped only by March 2008's $5.03 price. 

This data represents the full metallic values of boards over time and are not the recycling values, as those values do not include the costs involved in actually extracting metal from boards, including freight, sampling charges, assay assessments, smelting, refining, process loss, return on investment, and penalties for various elements, including beryllium, bismuth and nickel. 

*These values are for the estimated intrinsic metal content of recovered PC boards. Some consumers label such material as mid-value. Lower-value scrap includes monitor and television boards. Higher-value scrap includes network and video cards, and motherboards.* 

In the first 10 months of 2009, the average price was $4.20 per pound, down 6.3 percent from the 2008 result. 

Perhaps this will answer a few questions for us all. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 8, 2009)

Guys,

In every argument I've seen on this forum, both sides thought they were right and neither would back down. This usually results in the argument snowballing with a lot of name calling on both sides. In the end, one of the parties usually gets banned from the forum. Most all these arguments are based on very stupid things, as this one is. Someone gets under someone else's skin, and the show is on.

If this argument continues, somebody is going to get kicked off. One thing we won't tolerate is name calling. I would strongly suggest that you guys cease and desist. We don't expect you to like each other, but you'd better show respect for each other.

Chris Owen
Moderator


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 9, 2009)

I believe a big misunderstanding occurred here.

I will just lurk from now on. I ask and post a question and get some incorrect answers. When I point out the issue all H*LL broke loose!  

I am a calm man, never want to start an argument - especially over the internet....LOL

Just forget it Silversaddle, in the future if you want some sources just pm me. I always like to help others out when possible. We offer good deals by the way. You should check it out- check our ratings before you suggest others to stay away.

Everyone have a great week.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 9, 2009)

I was never trying to upset you or offend you in any of the post. The reason I asked about your buyer is the best we can do around here is $2.40 a pound for boards just like the ones you have listed. So if you are getting $4-5.00 somewhere, we would sure like to know about it. It's all about sharing here. And the reason I mentioned to stay away from you on E-Bay is you seem to be a little short on fuse and nobody likes a hot head. I will remove that part of my post as a good faith gesture to you.


----------



## sh3030 (Nov 9, 2009)

the reason I may seem short is that I try to be very precise, fast, and not have any bs.

When Chumba goes on spouting that $1 a lb nonsense I feel the need to bring it up to the community as to not mislead anyone. SO, whatever :roll:


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 9, 2009)

:roll: 

Is there an adult anywhere to be found in this ridiculous thread??
Let it go!!!!!!! Man up and just choose to quit the "tit for tat" garbage.

Geez!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roll:


----------



## Palladium (Nov 9, 2009)

I like his resolve. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 10, 2009)

Chris has done an admirable job of putting readers on notice in this thread. As a result, I've chosen to stay out----but my patience is running thin with people that think it's a requirement to justify bad behavior, and especially to _*insist on getting in the last word*_. 

Name calling is not acceptable on this forum, Neither is ignoring an admonition to behave when it comes from a moderator or the administrator. Both are grounds for banishment. 

The next one to post a comment is going to get banned, and that's a promise. 

As you've been advised by one of our better readers, step up to the plate and get on with life. Otherwise you won't be spending any more of your time on this forum.

We are a gathering of respectable individuals here, a gathering that demands respect. If any reader finds that price too much to pay, _please leave_. I have no use for clever people that think they're still in junior high. Childish and boorish behavior is not going to be tolerated. 

Harold


----------



## Chumbawamba (Nov 17, 2009)

Harold, not sure if you meant that no one can add to this thread any longer on threat of being banished, but since comments were directed at me I feel I have a justified right to respond (in a civil manner).

This is ridiculous. First of all, the only photo I saw was in the first post of this thread, and to me it looked like a typical backplane with what look liked gold-plated pins. I don't know if that's supposed to be considered "high grade" but I wouldn't consider it to be. I run an electronics recycling business so I know a little bit of what I speak. Most of the guys I deal with are meatheads that don't know much about electronic scrap other than what the downstream guy is willing to pay them. I usually end up having to correct the guys I bring my material to and educate them about electronics and scrap values. They don't care. It's all based on what the downstream guy tells them they will pay for what I bring them.

But at any rate, considering the costs involved in extracting any values out of such a board, I think $1/lbs as scrap is reasonable for that board, certainly in my market. The excerpt from the E-Scrap Newsletter that glorycloud posted is probably the best price indicator for typical circuit board scrap. As he posted in his message, the nearly $5/lbs figure is explained as follows:

"This data represents the full metallic values of boards over time and are *not the recycling values, as those values do not include the costs involved in actually extracting metal from boards*, including freight, sampling charges, assay assessments, smelting, refining, process loss, return on investment, and penalties for various elements, including beryllium, bismuth and nickel."

So as others have indicated, if sh3030 is getting $5/lbs for his circuit boards then I want to know who your buyer is as well, and I would offer you TWO dollars a pound for every pound I sell, as that would still give me a dollar over what I typically get for the "high grade" circuit boards I sell (or used to, I plan to process them myself from now on).

This whole thing got blown way out of proportion, and others have succinctly said what I would have about hope and expectation, so I'll just end my late contribution here.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 18, 2009)

Chumbawamba said:


> Harold, not sure if you meant that no one can add to this thread any longer on threat of being banished, but since comments were directed at me I feel I have a justified right to respond (in a civil manner).


I have no problems with a perfectly acceptable informational reply. What I have a problem with is anyone calling you, or others, names, them justifying it as if they are right, and you are wrong. 

Readers need to understand that the only way a forum like this can keep its viability is to not allow goons to make unwarranted comments. Before anyone jumps to conclusions and asks about my choice of words (goons), understand I am not directing this comment at anyone in particular, just readership in general. 

If, at any time, a reader feels they have been unjustly accused, their wisest choice of action is to contact one of the moderators. Starting a match of wits isn't the solution. 

I have always offered myself as a sacrificial person here, knowing that my presence isn't a requirement for me, or my future. I have no axe to grind, and don't care if I make enemies of those that refuse to behave. Feel free to make me your man if you choose, to keep readers that may result from a mixed camp from copping an attitude towards Lou, Chris and Steve. I'll gladly handle any problems, including banning a reader that doesn't comply with the rules we've set forth. 

This is a damned good forum, one on which a complete idiot can spend time and learn to process precious metals and expect acceptable results. I know of no other place on the internet where that is true. I have no intentions of allowing a few morons to ruin it for the masses. That includes my policing of misinformation, or misleading comments. 

As my sig line says, "*fools talk because they have to say something*".

Harold


----------



## Chumbawamba (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I was away (from the forum) for the past week and missed the fireworks, which is probably for the better, but either way I don't think I would've gotten upset. The whole argument was silly. Someone asked for an opinion and I gave one based on my true experience. I don't really care to get in a pissing match if someone doesn't agree. That would be their problem.

Anywhoo...


----------

